# Gulf Coast



## DL Rupper (Sep 20, 2006)

Anybody been along the Gulf Coast lately?  Are the RV Parks in the Florida Panhandle, Alabama and around Biloxi, Mississippi recovering from the Hurricanes of the last couple of years?  Thinking of going down there this fall.  Any feedback appreciated. :laugh:


----------



## dennis1949 (Sep 21, 2006)

Re: Gulf Coast

I know Emerald Beach on Navare(?) Beach and Topsail both in Florida is open.
Dennis Carpenter


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 21, 2006)

RE: Gulf Coast

Hey dennis1949, thanks for the info.  Doesn't look too good for going to Biloxi, Ms area.  At least nobody is responding.  Must still be under construction.


----------



## rbdtanasi (Sep 22, 2006)

RE: Gulf Coast

Everything around Gulf Shores Alabama is in fine shape.  All the parks are open.  Gulf Shores State RV Park was totally rebuilt and has more full service sites now.  There is a brand new park that should be ready for business just south of Foley called Anchors Aweigh.  It is nice, has concrete pads, black top wide roads, cable and WiFi.  Their phone number is 251-971-6684 or check their web site at www.anchorsaweighrv.com.  

I have no affiliation with any RV park, just happen to live here.  Come on down and enjoy the winter in warmer weather.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 25, 2006)

RE: Gulf Coast

Thanks rbdtanasi, we are planning on visiting Gulf Shores Alabama next month.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 25, 2006)

Re: Gulf Coast

Hay DL, let me know when and if you are coming through Alabama so if you are on I65  I can wear a gas/diesel mask   Would hate to get addicted to the smell of that Dodge diesel smoke as you pass through :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: Gulf Coast

Chelse, I'm afraid if you got a whiff of the little red Dodge diesel smoke you might get addicted.  Actually I'm heading straight down I-75 to Florida and across I-10 to Fort Walton beach area.  I'm going to check out a couple of military RV famcamps in the area.  Then we hope to get over to Alabama. :laugh:


----------



## Willy C (Nov 19, 2006)

Re: Gulf Coast

I have been reading all the great advice you all give. Now that I can help. DL most if not all the Rv parks are open in the panhandle except Fort Pickens the road is gone. If your coming through Navarre I'll buy a beverage of your choice at our Elks Lodge


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 19, 2006)

Re: Gulf Coast

Hey Willy C, thanks for the info and offer.  It looks like our adventure got delayed for awhile.  Not sure now when we will be able to get back on the road.


----------



## LowRyter (Jan 10, 2007)

RE: Gulf Coast

DL, if you get down to Alabama, you might check out Barber MS Park in Birmingham.  It's quite a destination.  I go there to the Superbike races every April & tailgate.  The museum is incredible.  It's the main reason I want to get a toy box.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 11, 2007)

Re: Gulf Coast

Hey John, sounds good. :laugh:


----------



## blackvangypsy (Feb 6, 2007)

RE: Gulf Coast

 St Andrews State Park is Great! Perfect! Great swimming ....Many Views..For the family and Just two. Also ST. George  ...About Fort Pickens not sure if open now....or Navarre Beach....But the Beaches are from Heaven- Nice people and not too expensive.....Have Fun -Make Reservations...Let me Know.


----------



## blackvangypsy (Feb 6, 2007)

RE: Gulf Coast

 Let me tell you a good secret Try Gulf Breeze Rv Resort in Foley Al by Orange Beach! Talk about
staying in a nice place and cheap...it was a time share now RV park  give it try.....For now its a number 1....around that coast..................  Make Reservations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

